# New Bulls catch phrase!



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

It's team to think of a new catch phrase for our forum heading. The current phrase is "Just when you thought they'd stopped running.........". Anyone have any new suggestions? We'll vote on this in time.

Here are a few of my own:
"Back in buisness under new management"
"Back to the Future"
"City of Big Shoulders"


Someone last year suggested something along the lines of:
"From the ashes of a dynasty, rises anew...."
^^^I really like this one.:yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

The future is now


I like the ashes anew one as well.......more so, probably.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

didn't we decide "just when you thought they stopped running" like 6 months ago or something? let's leave it as is


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

"Come back home T-Mac"

"We hate Jalen" - at least I get that impression...:laugh:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

"From the ashes of a dynasty, rises anew...." is excellent. It definately gets my vote. I prefer it over the current one, no doubt.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Young guns & Rose

A play on the group Guns & Roses.

My latest trade: Jalen for Axel 

When the other team is announced they play "Welcome to the jungle". A Bull in the jungle  , never mind :laugh: .


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

To the Extreme .. a play off of Vanilla Ice


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

how about "will you guys grow up?"


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

To workout or not workout...that is the question!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Teenage wasteland (The Who)

Oh no wait it's too late for that.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Teenage wasteland (The Who)
> 
> Oh no wait it's too late for that.


That would've been good though.:laugh:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> That would've been good though.:laugh:


Thankfully they're getting too old and good for that one.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Chicago Bulls aint nothin to f wit


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

"From the ashes of a dynasty, rises anew...." is my selection as well.............Much better than the current one....................


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

"The Wait Is Over"

Chi-town Crushes Competition
H U R
A R A
N R W
D Y F
L O
E D
R 

too bad that wouldn't work :sigh: 

or "Ain't nuthin CHI about us!" 

j/p :laugh:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PaytonthelluB</b>!
> 
> Chi-town Crushes Competition
> H U R
> ...


Damn, this came out all wrong. :no: 

oh well


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

DAMN!

now i pressed New Thread instead of Post Reply! WTF!
well, you could move this. 

My bad ya'll.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh, no I didn't. It was just a new page.

Damn I must be on crack or sumthin.:laugh:


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Jerry's kids


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

How about, "Organizations Win Championships."?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> didn't we decide "just when you thought they stopped running" like 6 months ago or something? let's leave it as is


You are correct sir!!!!!:yes: Give that man a cigar


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like the one about the ashes. 

Its been longer than 6 months, hasn't it?


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*New catchphrase*

I'm feelin the "From the ashes of a dynasty, rises anew...." line. Much better than the current one IMHO.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been thinking Myself for a long time that the catch phrase should be changed. I like the rise from the ashes one. I also like the "Orginizations DO win Championships" one. I also like the one "the bulls ain't nothing to f___ with" but I doubt we could put that one up lol! 

How about something like "playoffs or bust"


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

feeling bullish again.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

"The market is Bullish?"

"The Bull!?! Shhhhh...... it happens!" 

I also like "from the ashes......", though it would better suit Phoenix.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

More Bull
Less S___!


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

"Dump the Bull****" That refers to Eddie Robinson and Jalen Rose's huge contract, and also the dumping of jerry k.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

How about,
Larger Than Life (the team slogan) or
Can't Run with These Bulls


----------



## RayAllenIverson (Sep 26, 2002)

"Welcome back to you all bandwagon-fans"


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

"Chicago, where Floyd learned to coach. "

" From stridex to stardom"


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

how bout,
"Baby Bulls are Maturing"
"Curry and the Bulls are spicy hot"
"A Stampede is Approaching" (pretty sweet i think)
one more thought. . .
"Rose isn't the only one Blooming"


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

1. Steers no more.
2. Trampling over a team near you.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

"we'll always be better than the nuggets"


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

"the most attracted team on nba live"

"E-RoB might come out of the cocoon"


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

"...taking full responsibility for sending Ron Artest insane."


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

When are we going to nominate and vote? We could make a official poll of ten of the best choices, including the current one.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> "we'll always be better than the nuggets"


:rofl:



How about,

"Layin' Da Smack Down On Your Candy Asses!"


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> "the most attracted team on nba live"
> 
> "E-RoBBED US"


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

When are we gonna vote on these names man?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> When are we gonna vote on these names man?


I agree. Let's get an official poll started


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

How about, "Not this year, not next year or the year after that, but the year after that, NBA CHAMPS".


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> How about, "Not this year, not next year or the year after that, but the year after that, NBA CHAMPS".


How about no.:no:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

"Hey! We're not the worst in the league anymore!"

"Next year we'll all be able to drink!"


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

"Nothing before Jordan... Nothing after Jordan"


----------



## RayMond Felton (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> 
> How about no.:no:


No doubt. It doesnt make any sense does it?


----------



## BullsFan4Life (Jun 18, 2003)

In remembrence of Jerry "oh no, we ran outa teens, its time to rebuild!" And the he trades Rose and Marshall for Kwame Brown


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Playoffs or Bust!!!


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

City of Big Foreheads


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

I like the "Organizations win championships".I think while it's hilarious considering it's origin,it's also true.


----------

